# Could you recommend me a good book about Bach vocal sacred works?



## JSBach85

I'm not sure is this is the right place to ask this... I am looking for a book covering the vocal sacred works of Johann Sebastian Bach, Cantatas, Magnificat, Mass in B minor and Passions. The more historical accurate, the better. Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Marc

These 2 books by Alfred Dürr don't cover all the works mentioned, but they are (still) very worthwhile... and very expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/Cantatas-J-Bach-Librettos-German-English/dp/0199297762/

https://www.amazon.com/Johann-Sebastian-Bachs-John-Passion/dp/0198162405/

JE Gardiner's book is less 'scholastic', and also less expensive. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Castle-John-Eliot-Gardiner/dp/1400031435

For a more general view upon baroque music, this one might come in handy: Harnoncourt's _Music as speech_.

https://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Music-Today-Speech-Understanding/dp/0931340055/


----------



## JSBach85

Thank you very much.


----------

